# Eagles Nest



## Cowboy Billy (Mar 22, 2011)

When I was UP at the farm over New Years. I saw a eagle sitting in a tree hunting in a field I had just opened up a few months before with the dozer. He was there three days in a row. I told my friend Scott about it. And he went up and was poking around up there and saw there nest next to where there was some logging was done six years ago. A 1/4 mile off of our property. I have been excited to see it and finally made it up the end of last week. It was awesome to watch them take off and land and listening to the eagles cry as they hunted.







   Its way up there in a poplar tree! I would have thought they would have picked a stronger and longer living tree.






   On the way back we cut through where they logged this year and found two more wolf killed deer. There is nothing left but fur when they are done.

Billy


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 22, 2011)

Billy I have always enjoyed seeing those birds and the nests. Have you ever saw that big nest not too far west of St Ignace? Right along US-2 and it is hard to miss. I also enjoy driving along US-27, whoops, now US-127 by Houghton Lake. There is a big area there with lots and lots of eagles. They've even built stands for the birds to make nests on. We usually drive a little slower going through there.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Mar 22, 2011)

Howdy Dennis

  I haven't seen either. I run up US-23 to I-75 only stopping at Gaylord for fuel and a sandwich for the road. The are wonderful to watch and I hope they will have some babies this year for me to watch too.

Billy


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 22, 2011)

Cowboy Billy said:
			
		

> When I was UP at the farm over New Years. I saw a eagle sitting in a tree hunting in a field I had just opened up a few months before with the dozer. He was there three days in a row. I told my friend Scott about it. And he went up and was poking around up there and saw there nest next to where there was some logging was done six years ago. A 1/4 mile off of our property. I have been excited to see it and finally made it up the end of last week. It was awesome to watch them take off and land and listening to the eagles cry as they hunted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Billy nice pictures, that is one of the things we never saw yet on our property (eagle's nest) even though we see the eagle. The coyotes killed two deer last year that I found on our property.



Zap


----------



## wood spliter (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice pictures Bill. Keep us updated when she has baby's.


----------



## yooperdave (Mar 23, 2011)

hey cowboy!  good to hear from you!  i have a big and i mean BIG nest in my area.  will take a pic and learn how to post it.  i also saw an eagle, last week, carrying nesting material through the sky.  looked a bit odd to see the big bird and an even bigger "stick" underneath it.
 i made 4 truck loads of firewood (3 today and 1 last week) and crossed right over a wolf kill.  same thing-nothing left but a bit of hair...and tracks all over.  probably only fills their bellies for a couple days.


----------



## davmor (Mar 23, 2011)

Eagles are awesome to watch. Seen many up in the Boundary waters canoe area.
Dennis go by that area all the time on 127, don't live to far from there, always alot of bird watchers there.
Was out on Higgins lake one day fishing for Lake Trout and an Eagle came flying by with a large Trout in its Talons. Made me realize who the real fisherman was.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Zap

   That one is 1/4 mile from the edge of our property but its really cool that it is so close.

Will do Wood Splitter

Thanks Dave

    That would be something else to see!! Awesome! I heard you can tell how long the nest has been there as it gets bigger each year as they add to it. As to the wolves I looked up some info on it.

   On pg 23 link. The target to take wolves off the endangered species list is +200 hundred wolves in the UP. The maximum population of wolves the UP can sustain is between 590 and 1330. Spring 2010 survey is 557 wolves in the UP. So now wolves are at the max sustainable level and soon to exceed it as their population increases  13% a year
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Draft_Wolf_Management_Plan_030708_227742_7.pdf
www.michigan.gov

The USFWS has a goal of conserving wolves in the United States consistent with the Endangered Species Act. Although the wolf population in the Great Lakes region has reached goals set for recovery, it remains on the protected list due to lawsuits brought by animal rights groups.

Cool Davemor

   I would love to see a eagle snatch a fish out of the water!

Billy


----------



## davmor (Mar 23, 2011)

Cowboy Billy said:
			
		

> Thanks Zap
> 
> That one is 1/4 mile from the edge of our property but its really cool that it is so close.
> 
> ...


There have been a few wolves seen in the Northern Lower. Just recently a wolf pup killed that had a radio collar on. have heard that wolves in th U.P have decimated the deer herd. We have lots of coyotes around our area. They have done a number on the Turkeys. Dave.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Mar 23, 2011)

Ya its bad up there Dave. A guy just north of the town we are by found a wolf's den and put up a trail camera and counted 21 fawn's killed and taken to the den in 30 days. I hope the is allowed to DNR get them down to the levels they called for.

Billy


----------



## smokinj (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow I want to retire at your place!


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 24, 2011)

Prey populations determine predator populations.  If wolves or coyotes can depredate the deer population, it means there is an overpopulation of deer.


Good to see you around the place Billy.  Nice pics as always.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Mar 24, 2011)

Sounds good Jay!

Thanks Kathleen

   Perhaps but we only have 1/3 the deer we had 20 years ago. 

Billy


----------



## billb3 (Mar 24, 2011)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> Prey populations determine predator populations.  If wolves or coyotes can depredate the deer population, it means there is an overpopulation of deer.
> 
> 
> Good to see you around the place Billy.  Nice pics as always.




I think I'd rather have too many hungry deer than too many hungry wolves, though.  



Eagles are rare here.
I'd mistake them for hawks if I didn't have binoculars for sure.
I have seen one though. But the nest was supposedly about 9 miles away.
If a pair does show up it'll be in the local paper .


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 24, 2011)

I always thought those were birch trees uness I missed something.  The bald eagle is one of the most majestic creatures on this earth.  Glad you have one as a neighbor.   We spotted one once in the adirondaks.  We ride our dirt bikes up a mountain that kind of ended in a cliff.  We sat, smoked, relaxed and were enjoying the view.  An eagle glided by us riding the wind very very slowly.  We froze and watched.  I guess the wind just off the cliff was keeping him aloft.  Took him a good minute or two to pass us by.  One of those moments you dont forget.  Nature is amazing and humbling sometimes.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 24, 2011)

Cool pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 24, 2011)

Franks said:
			
		

> I always thought those were birch trees uness I missed something.  The bald eagle is one of the most majestic creatures on this earth.  Glad you have one as a neighbor.   We spotted one once in the adirondaks.  We ride our dirt bikes up a mountain that kind of ended in a cliff.  We sat, smoked, relaxed and were enjoying the view.  An eagle glided by us riding the wind very very slowly.  We froze and watched.  I guess the wind just off the cliff was keeping him aloft.  Took him a good minute or two to pass us by.  One of those moments you dont forget.  Nature is amazing and humbling sometimes.



Don't feel bad. Lots of folks can have problems with birch, poplar and cottonwoon when they are that size.


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm sure if I saw it in person I would be able to tell the difference.  When in doubt, I could always chew on a branch.


----------



## Boozie (Apr 4, 2011)

If you enjoy watching Eagles, you must check out this Eagle Cam located in Norfolk, VA:  Be warned, it can get addictive.
Mom and Dad Eagle take turns bringing fish, ducks, etc. to the 3 young ones.  It is fascinating to watch.  It is a large picture, not a little bitty thing like a lot of the Cam's.

Barb


----------



## Boozie (Apr 4, 2011)

Would have been nice if I had included the website.   %-P 


http://www.wvec.com/marketplace/microsite-content/eagle-cam.html


----------



## loon (Apr 5, 2011)

Boozie said:
			
		

> Would have been nice if I had included the website.   %-P
> 
> 
> http://www.wvec.com/marketplace/microsite-content/eagle-cam.html



is this the same one Barb? 

http://www.ustream.tv/decoraheagles


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 5, 2011)

There's a nesting pair at the local dump. Saw mom, dad, and 2 young ones last time I was there last year.
See them every once in a while on the way to Alpena on M-32. They're usually perched in a tree right off the shoulder of the road.


----------



## Boozie (Apr 5, 2011)

[/quote]

is this the same one Barb? 

http://www.ustream.tv/decoraheagles[/quote]

That's not the same one, but an AWESOME site as well.  This one has 2 baby eaglets and looks like an egg yet to hatch, PLUS sound.  Great site Loon.  Thanks.  I've bookmarked it also.  Now I will get NOTHING done watching the both of them.


----------



## loon (Apr 5, 2011)

your site wont let me play it here at work? 

will try when i get home  ;-)


----------



## loon (May 1, 2011)

have you seen the size of them lately  :coolsmile:


----------



## Boozie (May 1, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> have you seen the size of them lately  :coolsmile:


Oh Yes, I've been watching them religiously.  Shed many tears when Momma was killed on the 26th of this month.  She and Dad were at the airport on the runway as a plane was landing.  The Dad was able to get out of the way but Momma didn't.  She was hit by the landing gear.  The eaglets have since been moved to a Wildlife Center in Waynesboro, VA.  They determined that it would not be possible for Dad to raise them on his own .... that they would triple in size in the next few weeks (they are so big already) and he wouldn't be able to bring enough food for them.  I hated to see them taken from Dad, but they seem to be doing OK in their new "man-made" nest and enclosure in Waynesboro.  They plan to release them at the appropriate time near the St. James River where there is a large "encampment"  of other eagles.


----------



## loon (May 1, 2011)

didnt know that? thats too bad!!

loon


----------

